# Feedback purty please



## Hattarabg (Dec 24, 2021)

Not having luck in "traditional" discord forums, I just want honest feedback and a friend said this was a great way to get it!


----------



## Stoneapeproject (Dec 25, 2021)

I really like this shading on point did u use pencils


----------



## Hattarabg (Dec 24, 2021)

Thank you so much, I did this digitally. I tend to draw in photoshop as I would on paper so it comes out basically the same or close to how I would do it on paper.


----------

